# Help! - Geotech PM vs Transportation PM?



## Beej (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

Currently preparing for the 2016 Civil PE exam. I had been set on taking the Transportation Depth but now I am considering taking the Geotech Depth instead. Looking at the NCEES exam specifications Geotech looks simpler and seems to require a lot less reference materials. My work is in the transportation field but ~80% of Transportation Depth Exam Specification is unfamiliar to me.

Any advice or recommendations?


----------



## geomane (Jan 18, 2016)

Run through a practice depth exam for both transportation and geotech and gauge your performance.

I know a couple of people who attempted the geotech depth and failed then switched to transportation and passed the next time. It's pretty much a decision you will have to make on your own though.


----------



## Beej (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks Jm. That's a good idea.


----------



## John QPE (Jan 20, 2016)

Pick one and get moving bro! I don't do much Transpo other than road design, so it was all new to me. As long as you focus on it, you'll do OK. There is a geotech element to the Transportation PM as well (paving).

If you work in Transportation, don't you already have these references lying around somewhere??

Taking a practice test at this point in the game may do more harm than good. If you already know you don't know how to calculate LOS, Traffic Ops, etc ... you're only guessing. Same goes to the Geotech side.

I guess what I'm saying is this .... very few of us actually fall into one PM depth. There are going to be topics you're going to have to learn. That's all part of the exam, and you'll be a better engineer for doing it.

Good Luck!!


----------



## ptatohed (Jan 20, 2016)

Beej said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Currently preparing for the 2016 Civil PE exam. I had been set on taking the Transportation Depth but now I am considering taking the Geotech Depth instead. Looking at the NCEES exam specifications Geotech looks simpler and seems to require a lot less reference materials. My work is in the transportation field but ~80% of Transportation Depth Exam Specification is unfamiliar to me.
> 
> Any advice or recommendations?


I am of the opinion that any one of us who can pass depth module A, can also pass depth module B, C, D, and E.  Like JQ said, pick one and hit it hard.  Take into account the topics on the NCEES syllabus (as you did).  Take into account which discipline matches your work experience (as you did).  Take into account which topic you enjoyed or did best at in college.  Consider the overlap of topics between the AM and PM (since the AM isn't 1/5, 1/5, 1/5, 1/5, 1/5 anymore, studying for the AM might give you a lead on one of the PM topics).  If you have a friend or study buddy also studying, there might be an advantage to matching disciplines.  Or, maybe consider a topic that you have little experience in just for the sake of learning!  If money is truly an issue, select Water or Geotech.  If you are in CA (you didn't say), consider that there is a strong overlap between CA-Seismic and NCEES Structures, and between CA-Survey and NCEES Transportation.  At the end of the day, the decision is yours but there is no universal "correct" decision.  The correct decision is the decision that is correct for you.  And, no, there is no universal "easier" depth module.  Good luck.


----------



## GoldfishJack (Jan 20, 2016)

John QPE said:


> Pick one and get moving bro! I don't do much Transpo other than road design, so it was all new to me. As long as you focus on it, you'll do OK. There is a geotech element to the Transportation PM as well (paving).
> 
> If you work in Transportation, don't you already have these references lying around somewhere??
> 
> ...


I'm with John on this one. Most of my work isn't covered under any specific category so I was deciding between Construction and Transportation for the October 2015 exam. I went with Transportation even though I was either unfamiliar or it had been five years since I've seen it in college. As long as you focus on your studies and stick to a study schedule, you should be fine either discipline you choose. Make sure you are comfortable with your decision though.


----------



## Beej (Jan 25, 2016)

John QPE said:


> Pick one and get moving bro! I don't do much Transpo other than road design, so it was all new to me. As long as you focus on it, you'll do OK. There is a geotech element to the Transportation PM as well (paving).
> 
> If you work in Transportation, don't you already have these references lying around somewhere??
> 
> ...






ptatohed said:


> I am of the opinion that any one of us who can pass depth module A, can also pass depth module B, C, D, and E.  Like JQ said, pick one and hit it hard.  Take into account the topics on the NCEES syllabus (as you did).  Take into account which discipline matches your work experience (as you did).  Take into account which topic you enjoyed or did best at in college.  Consider the overlap of topics between the AM and PM (since the AM isn't 1/5, 1/5, 1/5, 1/5, 1/5 anymore, studying for the AM might give you a lead on one of the PM topics).  If you have a friend or study buddy also studying, there might be an advantage to matching disciplines.  Or, maybe consider a topic that you have little experience in just for the sake of learning!  If money is truly an issue, select Water or Geotech.  If you are in CA (you didn't say), consider that there is a strong overlap between CA-Seismic and NCEES Structures, and between CA-Survey and NCEES Transportation.  At the end of the day, the decision is yours but there is no universal "correct" decision.  The correct decision is the decision that is correct for you.  And, no, there is no universal "easier" depth module.  Good luck.






GoldfishJack said:


> I'm with John on this one. Most of my work isn't covered under any specific category so I was deciding between Construction and Transportation for the October 2015 exam. I went with Transportation even though I was either unfamiliar or it had been five years since I've seen it in college. As long as you focus on your studies and stick to a study schedule, you should be fine either discipline you choose. Make sure you are comfortable with your decision though.


Thanks for the helpful insight.

John I already have all the references for Transportation (borrowed from highway department at work) so that is definitely a plus for the Transportation PM.  

You make a good ptatohed. I am currently studying the AM section and have noticed the topics are not equally split into disciplines.

Goldfish, thanks for the motivation.


----------



## GoldfishJack (Jan 25, 2016)

Beej said:


> Thanks for the helpful insight.
> 
> John I already have all the references for Transportation (borrowed from highway department at work) so that is definitely a plus for the Transportation PM.
> 
> ...


He does make a good ptatohed.


----------



## John QPE (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## NYCProjectEngineer PE PMP (Jan 27, 2016)

Do transportation if that is what your job is. At the very least you will learn new skills which will help you in your career. The geotech exam will be very difficult for you since you have no relevant field experience.


----------



## InternetUser (Feb 17, 2016)

I work in transportation, took Oct.2015 Transportation and PM part of the exam killed me. I was hoping to pass by, but some questions hit me hard. I took School of PE and PM prep class was not helpful at all, the majority of questions were not covered. I didn't pass, and getting ready for Apr. 2016, still transportation, but focusing more on getting ready for PM part. Good luck!


----------



## Beej (Feb 17, 2016)

Lolla said:


> I work in transportation, took Oct.2015 Transportation and PM part of the exam killed me. I was hoping to pass by, but some questions hit me hard. I took School of PE and PM prep class was not helpful at all, the majority of questions were not covered. I didn't pass, and getting ready for Apr. 2016, still transportation, but focusing more on getting ready for PM part. Good luck!


Thanks Lolla. Good luck to you also.


----------

